# Peach State 2015 - May 23-24, 2015



## Torch (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm proud to announce the Peach State 2015!

*Date: *
May 23-24, 2015 

*Day 1 Events:*
3x3
4x4
2x2 
3x3 One-Handed
3x3 Fewest moves
Clock
Skewb

*Day 2 Events:*
6x6
4x4 Blindfolded 
Multiple Blindfolded
7x7 (Tentative)

*CubingUSA:* http://www.cubingusa.com/peachstate2015/index.php
*WCA:* https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=PeachState2015

*Location:*
St. John Vianney Catholic Church
1920 Skyview Drive
Lithia Springs, GA

The two days of this competition are separate; no events will have rounds on both days. All the events of a usual competition will take place on Saturday, and less common events on Sunday. We will be in a small room on Sunday, so only attend on Sunday if you are competing.

There will be lunch; free for competitors and $3 for guests. What exactly that lunch will be is yet to be determined.

There is a 50 competitor limit for this event.

Prizes for this competition will be provided by TheCubicle.us.


----------



## obelisk477 (Jan 31, 2015)

hype. so theres 15 minutes of registration (for FMCers), then fmc from 8:15 to 9:15?


----------



## Aussie (Jan 31, 2015)

This competition is only 3 Hours away!  My parents say this competition is a HUGE possibility. I'm so glad a Georgia competition has 6x6 and maybe 7x7!


----------



## Torch (Jan 31, 2015)

obelisk477 said:


> hype. so theres 15 minutes of registration (for FMCers), then fmc from 8:15 to 9:15?



That's the idea. If all the FMCers get there at 8 sharp we can get ahead of schedule.


----------



## SirWaffle (Jan 31, 2015)

Awesomeness! Going for sure


----------



## DanpHan (Jan 31, 2015)

Seems like my mom is off of work that week, so I think it's pretty likely!


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jan 31, 2015)

I will likely be going as well, because college is off for me. If you need help with judging/scrambling, I'm available for that too. I say "likely" because day 1 is my mother's birthday, but I'll try to convince her. I'll need to begin practicing again, because I've gotten slower since I last seriously cubed (~1 year ago).


----------



## lerenard (Jan 31, 2015)

It'd be cool if I could go, but idk if that's feasible. How soon until you expect registration to be closed?


----------



## cubekid57 (Jan 31, 2015)

Sweet! Im definately going, this will be my first competition in like 4 years. Ive already pre-registered.


----------



## AllTheCubes (Jan 31, 2015)

Would be awesome to go, considering it's around my birthday and only a few hours away!


----------



## Torch (Jan 31, 2015)

lerenard said:


> It'd be cool if I could go, but idk if that's feasible. How soon until you expect registration to be closed?



Registration is open until the night before the competition or when we reach 50 competitors, whichever comes first.


----------



## lerenard (Jan 31, 2015)

Torch said:


> Registration is open until the night before the competition or when we reach 50 competitors, whichever comes first.



Do you expect the 50-competitor limit to fill up quickly?


----------



## Torch (Jan 31, 2015)

lerenard said:


> Do you expect the 50-competitor limit to fill up quickly?



No idea. When we get close to the limit, I'll make a post here saying that registration is almost full.


----------



## ElectroCuberZZ (Jan 31, 2015)

Definitly going no questions asked. My parents already said yes as it is a 40 minute drive. That's shorter than our old meetup spots.


----------



## OliverSW (Feb 1, 2015)

I might be able to go. i have a bunch of cubes for sale or trade. if any of yall want to buy them now shipping will be cheap cause im sure all of yall in this thread will be from georgia or south eastern states nearby

https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?51373-Lots-of-cubes-for-sale!!!!


----------



## Aussie (Feb 1, 2015)

It's official, I'm going to the competition!  I'm really excited for it. I will be there Day 1 and Day 2, although I am only competing in Day 2 events.


----------



## AllTheCubes (Feb 5, 2015)

Officially registering this weekend! So excited.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Feb 6, 2015)

I know this is a bit far fetched, but is there any chance of pyraminx being hosted?


----------



## Torch (Feb 6, 2015)

cuberkid10 said:


> I know this is a bit far fetched, but is there any chance of pyraminx being hosted?



Sorry, but no. I know that pyraminx is a pretty popular event, but there wasn't any way to fit it into the schedule. If I hold another competition, pyraminx should definitely be on the events list.

If we get ahead of schedule, we'll have a third round of 2x2 or 3x3.


----------



## Amress (Feb 6, 2015)

I want to go, but only one round of OH  You should add another round of 3x3 imo


----------



## Torch (Feb 6, 2015)

Amress said:


> I want to go, but only one round of OH  You should add another round of 3x3 imo



If we have experienced scramblers willing to help throughout the day, we can add more rounds of certain events


----------



## Aussie (Feb 6, 2015)

I know that there have been many requests of adding an extra round for an event, but I think I will go ahead and ask. If 6x6 goes a little over-time and 7x7 isn't going to happen, is there anyway you can fit in a very small 6x6 round 2? I'm sorry if it is inconsiderate to ask.


----------



## Torch (Feb 6, 2015)

Aussie said:


> I know that there have been many requests of adding an extra round for an event, but I think I will go ahead and ask. If 6x6 goes a little over-time and 7x7 isn't going to happen, is there anyway you can fit in a very small 6x6 round 2? I'm sorry if it is inconsiderate to ask.



That actually sounds like a good idea, but don't forget that we have to have 8 competitors to add a second round.


----------



## Aussie (Feb 6, 2015)

Torch said:


> That actually sounds like a good idea, but don't forget that we have to have 8 competitors to add a second round.



Oh yeah.  I forgot about that part.


----------



## cubingandjazz (Feb 6, 2015)

Though I live nowhere near Georgia, there is a _slim_ chance that I will able to attend this. The following Monday is a school holiday and I may be touring Emory University that weekend.


----------



## Torch (Feb 9, 2015)

This competition is now sponsored by TheCubicle!


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Feb 10, 2015)

I'll help out.. PM me.


Also, I might be going!


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 10, 2015)

I'm registered to go, and I'm glad you worked out the venue and whatnot!

I also volunteer to help scramble!


----------



## Kit Clement (Feb 10, 2015)

Registration update: nearly 25% (12/50) of cap filled, with 2 competitors registered and unpaid.


----------



## Aussie (Feb 10, 2015)

3 Tennesseans are already signed up! That might be the most Tennesseans competing in the same competition.


----------



## obelisk477 (Feb 12, 2015)

just registered! w00t


----------



## obelisk477 (Feb 14, 2015)

Also, I'm sad there's no standard 3BLD, what's up with that? I was hoping to get my first success this time


----------



## Torch (Feb 14, 2015)

obelisk477 said:


> Also, I'm sad there's no standard 3BLD, what's up with that? I was hoping to get my first success this time



3BLD was on my original schedule, but I cut it to add extra time to the first rounds of 2x2 and 3x3. If those don't take as long as planned, there's a chance BLD could be added back in, though I would give precedence to an extra round of 3x3.


----------



## SirWaffle (Feb 14, 2015)

Torch said:


> 3BLD was on my original schedule, but I cut it to add extra time to the first rounds of 2x2 and 3x3. If those don't take as long as planned, there's a chance BLD could be added back in, though I would give precedence to an extra round of 3x3.



I honestly would love for there to be 3bld too. Could you possibly add something like you can compete in 4x4 speedsolve OR 3bld?


----------



## obelisk477 (Feb 14, 2015)

Torch said:


> 3BLD was on my original schedule, but I cut it to add extra time to the first rounds of 2x2 and 3x3. If those don't take as long as planned, there's a chance BLD could be added back in, though I would give precedence to an extra round of 3x3.



And that would be day 1? If it were added


----------



## Torch (Feb 14, 2015)

SirWaffle said:


> I honestly would love for there to be 3bld too. Could you possibly add something like you can compete in 4x4 speedsolve OR 3bld?



That sounds like a possibility, but I don't 4x4 is the event to do that with; 80% of the people signed up right now are doing 4x4.



obelisk477 said:


> And that would be day 1? If it were added



Yes, it would.


----------



## Kit Clement (Feb 14, 2015)

Unless the event is listed as a tentative event (which it is not) there's no way we can add events. Not fair to those who might have come otherwise if it were at least tentative/official.


----------



## obelisk477 (Feb 14, 2015)

Is official tentativeness not something that can be changed after the comp is officially listed? There's plenty of time left and we're not close to the registration cap.


----------



## Kit Clement (Feb 14, 2015)

Yep, just added it. Anyone who can edit their registration and wants to do 3BLD, please do so (no reg fee added), and if you cannot, please use the contact form.

EDIT: For what it's worth, I don't see us getting particularly ahead with the schedule as-is, but you never know.


----------



## obelisk477 (Feb 14, 2015)

Kit Clement said:


> Yep, just added it. Anyone who can edit their registration and wants to do 3BLD, please do so (no reg fee added), and if you cannot, please use the contact form.



sweet thanks, already done


----------



## SirWaffle (Feb 14, 2015)

Kit Clement said:


> Yep, just added it. Anyone who can edit their registration and wants to do 3BLD, please do so (no reg fee added), and if you cannot, please use the contact form.
> 
> EDIT: For what it's worth, I don't see us getting particularly ahead with the schedule as-is, but you never know.



Awesome! Thanks so much kit!


----------



## Torch (Feb 14, 2015)

Thanks for sorting out the situation, Kit! Sorry to everyone for being inexperienced regarding rules for adding events.


----------



## Kit Clement (Mar 1, 2015)

Registration is 50% full.


----------



## Kit Clement (Mar 5, 2015)

And since that last post, another 5 have registered. If you haven't done so yet, please make sure to register soon -- spots are going to fill very quickly.


----------



## obelisk477 (Mar 10, 2015)

Looking to trade my mini Aosu here possibly


----------



## Kit Clement (Mar 11, 2015)

obelisk477 said:


> Looking to trade my mini Aosu here possibly



Thanks for not making this a triple post! 

Registration is nearing 50, so it will very likely be closed in the next 1-2 weeks. I'm sorry that this had to happen so soon -- we understand that it is hard to make travel plans so far in advance. The venue really just won't allow for that many competitors. Some competition is always better than no competition, and hopefully we can host more in this region in the future.

We plan on opening a waitlist for when registration closes, so look for that info on the website if you decide later that you would like to go. If positions open, we will welcome competitors who entered the waitlist first.


----------



## Kit Clement (Mar 19, 2015)

Registration is now closed (yikes). You can sign up for a spot on the waitlist now, more info on the form:

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1TBFVRbTpgsoLjuJItkaw6KFP65JcmEJN2DRfKhnQXeE/viewform


----------



## dudemanpp (Apr 6, 2015)

Oh sweet jesus I hope I can get to go to this competition. I just learned about it today and signed up for the waitlist.


----------



## cubekid57 (Apr 14, 2015)

I will be selling my lan lan 5x5 and shengshou aroura 3x3 at the comp if anyone is interested


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 18, 2015)

Already registered for 2x2 and 3x3! Looking forward to seeing you all there!


----------



## cubekid57 (Apr 18, 2015)

I hope this will be the first of many more comps held in this area. Its been a major drought in tourneys in this area for the past few years lol


----------



## Aussie (Apr 27, 2015)

The competition is less then a month away! 

*Goals:*
*1.* Beat official 6x6 single of 3:17.47
*2.* Get the Tennessee state record for 6x6 mean of 3.
*3.* Get 1st, 2nd or 3rd in 6x6.


----------



## CubeCow (Apr 27, 2015)

I would love to go but spots are filled  I'm very sad


----------



## DanpHan (Apr 27, 2015)

CubeCow said:


> I would love to go but spots are filled  I'm very sad



 Hopefully there'll be more opportunities for you!

anyway, 
*Goals:*
*3x3* Sub-9 average for God's sake...(and to not lose to Sydney or Clark)
*2x2* Sub-2.8? average (just something decent)
*4x4* To not fail for once in my life
*6x6* Sub-2:50 average
*7x7 (if we have it)* Sub-3:45 average
*OH* Sub-20 average
*BLD (if we have it)* Success lol
*Clock* Sub-10 average
*Skoob* Don't care


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 1, 2015)

Seriously wish I could go, but the date is bad for me.  Have fun guys! I hope there is another one in GA soon


----------



## YouCubing (May 3, 2015)

Oh, so people are posting goals now? Couldn't hurt (except for proving that I am a n00b)
*3x3:* At least 1 sub-40 single, and a sub-45 avg of 5.
*2x2:* At least 1 sub-10 single, and a sub-13 avg of 5.
That's all my events... I learned to do 4x4+ after the seats filled, and I can't change it now. Same goes for Skewb.


----------



## SirWaffle (May 3, 2015)

So my goals

3x3 Sub 12 avg and get podium
Get first in all the blind events.



DanpHan said:


> :
> *3x3* Sub-9 average for God's sake...(and to not lose to Sydney or Clark)


 EDIT: NEW GOAL BEAT DAN


----------



## CHJ (May 3, 2015)

Goals: film sydney beat dan


----------



## DanpHan (May 3, 2015)

CHJ said:


> Goals: film sydney beat dan





SirWaffle said:


> So my goals
> 
> 3x3 Sub 12 avg and get podium
> Get first in all the blind events.
> ...



NOPE 
You guys do realize that my name has another 3 letters at the end of it, right? It's not Dan...
Also, you're only going for sub 12 3x3 average? Surely you're capable of much better than that.



YouCubing said:


> Oh, so people are posting goals now? Couldn't hurt (except for proving that I am a n00b)
> *3x3:* At least 1 sub-40 single, and a sub-45 avg of 5.
> *2x2:* At least 1 sub-10 single, and a sub-13 avg of 5.
> That's all my events... I learned to do 4x4+ after the seats filled, and I can't change it now. Same goes for Skewb.



It's all good 
Shame about 4x4 and skewb, hopefully you'll get more opportunities in the future!


----------



## ElectroCuberZZ (May 3, 2015)

Mah Goals:
2x2: Sub 5 Average Sub 3.5 single
3x3: Sub 16 Average Sub 14 single
4x4: Sub 1:10 Average Sub 1 Single
3x3 OH: Sub 45 Average Sub 40 Single
Skewb: Sub 15 Average Sub 8 Single


----------



## YouCubing (May 4, 2015)

DanpHan said:


> It's all good
> Shame about 4x4 and skewb, hopefully you'll get more opportunities in the future!



Yeah, I'm doing 4x4 at Nationals, but not Skewb because it popped so much at the time.


----------



## Kit Clement (May 4, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> That's all my events... I learned to do 4x4+ after the seats filled, and I can't change it now. Same goes for Skewb.



Send me a PM and we can fix this.


----------



## Torch (May 5, 2015)

Goals: Run the competition well.

Also, sub 13 3x3 average would be nice.


----------



## ThePieguy321 (May 5, 2015)

Remind me again. Which genius decided to have our competition on sunday, at a church??


----------



## CubeCow (May 5, 2015)

ThePieguy321 said:


> Remind me again. Which genius decided to have our competition on sunday, at a church??



Yeah...


----------



## Torch (May 5, 2015)

ThePieguy321 said:


> Remind me again. Which genius decided to have our competition on sunday, at a church??



Excuse me? 80% of the competition is being held on Saturday, and the Sunday portion is being held in a classroom in a different section of the church. What's the big deal?


----------



## YouCubing (May 5, 2015)

Kit Clement said:


> Send me a PM and we can fix this.



Um, has my PM come through yet? I'm not sure if it has...


----------



## CHJ (May 5, 2015)

ThePieguy321 said:


> Remind me again. Which genius decided to have our competition on sunday, at a church??



this post infuriated me, people should be grateful for comps no matter the venue, and so what its just a church?


----------



## YouCubing (May 6, 2015)

CHJ said:


> this post infuriated me, people should be grateful for comps no matter the venue, and so what its just a church?



Well I'm grateful, it's my first comp!  Get ready to beat me!


----------



## YouCubing (May 8, 2015)

I'm looking to trade/sell a Lanlan Helicopter Cube for anyone interested. Find me at the comp if you want it!


----------



## YouCubing (May 11, 2015)

Sorry for the triple post, but does no one reply to this thread anymore?


----------



## Kit Clement (May 11, 2015)

We've decided to increase the competitor limit to 55. If you are among the first 5 on the waitlist, expect an email from me soon.

We don't expect to increase this limit again, so if you are still on the waitlist, your only hope is if enough people drop out of the competition.


----------



## Torch (May 16, 2015)

One week until the competition! If you aren't going to be able to come, please tell us so we can open up a spot to someone on the waitlist.

Also, does anyone want to have a pre-competition meetup at Arbor Place Mall Friday evening?


----------



## CubeCow (May 16, 2015)

PLS PLS PLS DO!! I've never been to a comp before and all the spots are full!!!


----------



## CHJ (May 17, 2015)

Will there be live cubecomps for this?


----------



## Torch (May 17, 2015)

CHJ said:


> Will there be live cubecomps for this?



Yes, there will.


----------



## DanpHan (May 17, 2015)

Torch said:


> One week until the competition! If you aren't going to be able to come, please tell us so we can open up a spot to someone on the waitlist.
> 
> Also, does anyone want to have a pre-competition meetup at Arbor Place Mall Friday evening?



Maybe count me in, I'll ask my mom...


----------



## Aussie (May 18, 2015)

DanpHan said:


> Maybe count me in, I'll ask my mom...



If you do end up going to the pre-competition meet up, want to have a 6x6 race? I've been really improving, and I think I might be able to get a 6x6 time somewhat near the time you'd get.


----------



## DanpHan (May 18, 2015)

Aussie said:


> If you do end up going to the pre-competition meet up, want to have a 6x6 race? I've been really improving, and I think I might be able to get a 6x6 time somewhat near the time you'd get.



Pretty sure I'll be there if they have it. And sure, although I don't think beating me would be some kind of big accomplishment since I don't really practice. I think I'm consistently sub 2:45 now for reference.


----------



## SirWaffle (May 19, 2015)

Soooooo soooon, HYPE. And i am now confident aussie will beat me at 6x6 but hey at least i could still beat him up! Lol Jk. Best of luck to all


----------



## ElectroCuberZZ (May 19, 2015)

I'm gonna get #rekt at this comp!


----------



## YouCubing (May 20, 2015)

Hype, only 2 days, 13 hours, 29 minutes and 47 seconds left. Also, what is this pre-comp meet up that you are all speaking of?  Probably won't be there unless it's at the same location as the actual competition.


----------



## CubingLegacy (May 21, 2015)

why does teh minimum have to be 50 people lol i almost signed up too luckily my friend got in before me


----------



## SirWaffle (May 21, 2015)

Well sadly due to some things that have come up i can only make it to the first day now :/ (also emailed the comp website asking about something torch or kit if you see this would you please check?)


----------



## Torch (May 21, 2015)

CubingLegacy said:


> why does teh minimum have to be 50 people lol i almost signed up too luckily my friend got in before me



The venue is very small. We're lucky we can fit even this many.



YouCubing said:


> Hype, only 2 days, 13 hours, 29 minutes and 47 seconds left. Also, what is this pre-comp meet up that you are all speaking of?  Probably won't be there unless it's at the same location as the actual competition.



It's at Arbor Place Mall, which is about 8 miles west of the competition on I-20. I'll be there at 6:30, for anyone who plans on coming.




SirWaffle said:


> Well sadly due to some things that have come up i can only make it to the first day now :/ (also emailed the comp website asking about something torch or kit if you see this would you please check?)



I've forwarded your email to Kit.


----------



## YouCubing (May 21, 2015)

Dat hype doe. I've been doing a lot of ao100s in preparation for the competition, and I've put my initials in green on all of my cubes so that no one mixes our cubes up.


----------



## Kit Clement (May 22, 2015)

Torch said:


> It's at Arbor Place Mall, which is about 8 miles west of the competition on I-20. I'll be there at 6:30, for anyone who plans on coming.



Cool -- I should be able to make about the first hour or so of that.



YouCubing said:


> Dat hype doe. I've been doing a lot of ao100s in preparation for the competition, and I've put my initials in green on all of my cubes so that no one mixes our cubes up.



Be careful that you don't break regulations regarding logos.


----------



## YouCubing (May 22, 2015)

Kit Clement said:


> Be careful that you don't break regulations regarding logos.


Don't worry, I've checked the regulations.  But just to be safe, the rules on 3x3 are you can only have one logo and it has to be on a center piece (I chose white) and 2x2 can have only one logo, but on any piece (I chose white-red-green). Correct?
Also, regarding my post about my Lanlan Helicopter Cube, you can look for someone wearing a melting Rubik's Cube shirt. You can just say "Hey, are you trading and/or selling a Helicopter Cube?" And I'll show it you you.


----------



## Kit Clement (May 22, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> Don't worry, I've checked the regulations.  But just to be safe, the rules on 3x3 are you can only have one logo and it has to be on a center piece (I chose white) and 2x2 can have only one logo, but on any piece (I chose white-red-green). Correct?



Yep, I've just seen too many cubes where there are two logos, the manufacturer's logo and a hand-drawn logo.


----------



## cubekid57 (May 22, 2015)

Is anyone going to be selling 3x3s at the comp?


----------



## YouCubing (May 22, 2015)

O_O THE HYPE IS REAL.
23 hours, 13 minutes and 17 seconds left. I restickered my 3x3 just for the comp, and this is my first one. Lol, I had two dreams about it last night.


----------



## Aussie (May 22, 2015)

Getting ready to drive to Georgia! I'm so excited.  I know I have already made a goal list for this competition, but I've gotten a lot faster since I posted that list.

*#1.* Get a sub-3 6x6 time.
*#2.* Podium in 6x6.
*#3.* Beat all 6x6 Personal Bests. _( Shouldn't be too difficult.  )_
*#4.* Get an unofficial 6x6 Personal Best while on the trip.


----------



## YouCubing (May 22, 2015)

Aussie said:


> Getting ready to drive to Georgia! I'm so excited.  I know I have already made a goal list for this competition, but I've gotten a lot faster since I posted that list.
> 
> *#1.* Get a sub-3 6x6 time.
> *#2.* Podium in 6x6.
> ...



Lol, I take it 6x6 is your favorite event. I like 6x6 too; it's my favorite big cube, but my favorite puzzle is Pyraminx.  Unfortunately there is no Pyraminx event in this comp.


----------



## Aussie (May 22, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> Lol, I take it 6x6 is your favorite event. I like 6x6 too; it's my favorite big cube, but my favorite puzzle is Pyraminx.  Unfortunately there is no Pyraminx event in this comp.



Yep, 6x6 is my favorite event.  Why aren't you competing in 6x6?


----------



## YouCubing (May 22, 2015)

Aussie said:


> Yep, 6x6 is my favorite event.  Why aren't you competing in 6x6?



Because my PB is over 10 minutes XD I'm terrible at big cubes, but I like them a lot. (I would compete in 4x4, Skewb and Clock, but I can't change it now)


----------



## Aussie (May 22, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> Because my PB is over 10 minutes XD I'm terrible at big cubes, but I like them a lot. (I would compete in 4x4, Skewb and Clock, but I can't change it now)



You can still try to send a message to Kit Clement, but yeah.. it might be too late considering the competition is tomorrow.


----------



## YouCubing (May 22, 2015)

Aussie said:


> You can still try to send a message to Kit Clement, but yeah.. it might be too late considering the competition is tomorrow.



I tried to do that, and he responded, but I forgot I had to pay for it...  No biggie though.


----------



## Aussie (May 22, 2015)

If you're going to the pre-competition meet up, I'll be the 12 year old who's 5'1 and has oversized glasses. Also I'll be wearing a gray shirt with a green design on it. For Day 1 of the competition, I'll be wearing a blue shirt with gray pants.


----------



## YouCubing (May 22, 2015)

I'm not sure if that message was for everyone or just for me, (we should probably PM and/or Skype instead XD) but I won't be there.


----------



## Aussie (May 22, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> I'm not sure if that message was for everyone or just for me, (we should probably PM and/or Skype instead XD) but I won't be there.



For everyone.  What's your skype? Mine is AussieBro67.


----------



## YouCubing (May 22, 2015)

Well, my Skype name is meischaos, but I'll appear as A strange person.


----------



## DanpHan (May 22, 2015)

Where at the mall is the meetup?


----------



## Torch (May 22, 2015)

DanpHan said:


> Where at the mall is the meetup?



At the food court. Here's a map of the mall: http://www.arborplace.com/pdfs/directorymap.pdf


----------



## Aussie (May 23, 2015)

I got stuck in Traffic.  I will be at the mall around 8:15. Will the meet up still be on?


----------



## DanpHan (May 23, 2015)

sorry, we like just left!
Still see you at the comp, though. Still up for a race if you wanna


----------



## Torch (May 23, 2015)

Aussie said:


> I got stuck in Traffic.  I will be at the mall around 8:15. Will the meet up still be on?



Aw, sorry we missed you. Never underestimate that fearsome Atlanta traffic! 

And if Daniel does as well at 4x4 tomorrow as he did today, then, uh, he'll do very well at 4x4 tomorrow.


----------



## DanpHan (May 23, 2015)

I might've gotten some lucky solves...


----------



## Torch (May 23, 2015)

DanpHan said:


> I might've gotten some lucky solves...



Hm, you didn't tell me they were lucky at the time...


----------



## DanpHan (May 23, 2015)

...it was a weird day.


----------



## Aussie (May 23, 2015)

DanpHan said:


> sorry, we like just left!
> Still see you at the comp, though. Still up for a race if you wanna



Dan, right as you left, we got in and we tried getting your attention but you didn't notice. 

On an unrelated note, soo excited for tomorrow!!   Although all my events are on the second day, the 1st day will still be awesome!


----------



## Aussie (May 23, 2015)

It's nearly mid-night and I'm trying to go to bed for Peach State, but there's some loud graduation party going on down stairs. /.\ All you can hear is "Chug! Chug! Chug!"


----------



## Anthony (May 23, 2015)

Aussie said:


> It's nearly mid-night and I'm trying to go to bed for Peach State, but there's some loud graduation party going on down stairs. /.\ All you can hear is "Chug! Chug! Chug!"



I swear it's not me. Also, Aussie is an awesome name. Tomorrow should be fun!


----------



## 4Chan (May 23, 2015)

Aussie said:


> It's nearly mid-night and I'm trying to go to bed for Peach State, but there's some loud graduation party going on down stairs. /.\ All you can hear is "Chug! Chug! Chug!"



Heh, it's 3:30 now and I can't sleep. I need to wake up in 3 hours too, UGH.
I'm too used to sleeping at 5am and waking up at 2pm. x__x


----------



## YouCubing (May 24, 2015)

I couldn't sleep well last night... I still got sub-10 on 2x2 and sub-40 on 3x3! I had a great time meeting all of you today. I'll see you again tomorrow (probably!)


----------



## AllTheCubes (May 24, 2015)

I had an okay day, aside from skewb. Anyway, if anyone has seen a small white internal piece for the Yuxin 4x4, PM me. I lost it today and could not find it.


----------



## ElectroCuberZZ (May 24, 2015)

Did anyone find a Moyu Hualong black with stock moyu stickers and no logo?


----------



## DanpHan (May 24, 2015)

Epic sub-9 average fail in the finals :/


----------



## YouCubing (May 24, 2015)

Lol, I'm ready to see some 4BLD today!


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (May 24, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> Lol, I'm ready to see some 4BLD today!



did you get your WCA ID yet?


----------



## Aussie (May 24, 2015)

I WON 6x6!!  I'm really happy about that. If only I got a sub-3... 3:10.65, 3:30.18 and 3:23.82 = *3:21.55* mean of 3. I'll be posting a video of my solves shortly.

It was like an hour ago.. but still in shock that Dan DNF'ed.


----------



## YouCubing (May 24, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> did you get your WCA ID yet?



No, I expect my WCA profile to be up tomorrow. I WANT CREDIT FOR MY 34.958.


----------



## Torch (May 24, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> No, I expect my WCA profile to be up tomorrow. I WANT CREDIT FOR MY 34.958.



Kit told me he might get the results up by tonight, hopefully. Also, thank you so much for judging 6x6 and 7x7!


----------



## YouCubing (May 25, 2015)

Torch said:


> Kit told me he might get the results up by tonight, hopefully. Also, thank you so much for judging 6x6 and 7x7!



No problem! I love judging, and I can get really good video of people solving when I'm doing it. I'm super excited for Nationals in July & August!


----------



## ElectroCuberZZ (May 25, 2015)

Ray, you completed your goal of running the competition well. I had a lot of fun making more friends and breaking all of my pbs. Thanks for organizing it. 

Shoutout to:

Daniel for that 40 dollars
Clark for that yuxin 4x4 and that go pro tho
Anthony Brooks for that pizza
Whoever took my Hualong


----------



## CubeCow (May 25, 2015)

ElectroCuberZZ said:


> ....
> 
> Shoutout to:
> 
> ...



Lol I hope they enjoy it.


----------



## Torch (May 25, 2015)

ElectroCuberZZ said:


> Ray, you completed your goal of running the competition well. I had a lot of fun making more friends and breaking all of my pbs. Thanks for organizing it.




You're welcome!

By the way, to anyone who got one of the giftcards that said "Peach State 2018" or some year other than 2015: I don't know why that happened.


----------



## ElectroCuberZZ (May 25, 2015)

CubeCow said:


> Lol I hope they enjoy it.



Mhmm they better enjoy it (pause)


----------



## DanpHan (May 25, 2015)

ElectroCuberZZ said:


> Shoutout to:
> 
> Daniel for that 40 dollars



It was actually my mom's $40. I was going to pay her back, but she told me not to, so thanks to her!

I totally didn't just buy a 3x3 for $40...
(it was worth it)


----------



## DanpHan (May 25, 2015)

Aussie said:


> I WON 6x6!!  I'm really happy about that. If only I got a sub-3... 3:10.65, 3:30.18 and 3:23.82 = *3:21.55* mean of 3. I'll be posting a video of my solves shortly.
> 
> It was like an hour ago.. but still in shock that Dan DNF'ed.



Seriously though, good job on winning 6x6!
Meanwhile, I'm going to go kill myself.

And my name is not Dan, it's Daniel. Why do people keep calling me that?


----------



## Torch (May 25, 2015)

DanpHan said:


> And my name is not Dan, it's Daniel. Why do people keep calling me that?



Maybe because your username has Dan in it?


----------



## DanpHan (May 25, 2015)

Torch said:


> Maybe because your username has Dan in it?



So? No one points at you at a competition and says, "Hey, look! It's Torch!"

I guess it doesn't really matter that much


----------



## Kit Clement (May 25, 2015)

Using Daniel Sheppard's all-around ranking system for this competition: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/...und-Rankings&p=1086050&viewfull=1#post1086050


----------



## Aussie (May 25, 2015)

Kit Clement said:


> Using Daniel Sheppard's all-around ranking system for this competition: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/...und-Rankings&p=1086050&viewfull=1#post1086050



Wow, I did surprisingly good for only competing in two events!


----------



## Jaysammey777 (May 25, 2015)

Had a lot of fun this weekend hanging out with everyone, meeting new faces, catching up with old faces, and doing surprisingly well for not cubing in months.

Congrats and thanks to Ray, this was a really well done comp and can't wait to see this happen again .

For those of you wondering about that miraculous FMC:


Spoiler



Peach State 2015 Competition, 3x3x3: Fewest Moves Round 1:

Scramble: F2 R D2 L F2 R B2 U2 R D F D’ R’ D B2 L’ R’ B2 L’ B’

Solution:
2x2x2: L D2 F B’ R’ (5/5)
2x2x3: F2 L U’ L’ B’ U’ B (7/12)
Add premove: U
F2L - 1 pair: U’ (1/13)
Last pair: F’ U’ F2 U F’ L F L’ (8/21)
OLL: L F L’ F L F’ L’ F’ L’ U L U’ (12/33)
Undo Premove: U (1/34)

Cancelations: Last pair – OLL: F L’ L F = F2 -3 34-3 = 31
Undo premove U’ U = -2 30-1 = 29

Solution: L D2 F B’ R’ F2 L U’ L’ B’ U’ B U’ F’ U’ F2 U F’ L F2 L’ F L F’ L’ F’ L’ U L
29 HTM


----------



## Torch (May 25, 2015)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Had a lot of fun this weekend hanging out with everyone, meeting new faces, catching up with old faces, and doing surprisingly well for not cubing in months.
> 
> Congrats and thanks to Ray, this was a really well done comp and can't wait to see this happen again .



You're welcome! Any chance of you finding a venue at UGA?


----------



## Jaysammey777 (May 25, 2015)

Torch said:


> You're welcome! Any chance of you finding a venue at UGA?



Probably, most of the classrooms are open on the weekends. Why so?


----------



## Torch (May 26, 2015)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Probably, most of the classrooms are open on the weekends. Why so?



I'd help you organize if you wanted to have a competition. The venue is usually the hardest part so having access to a bunch of free ones is great.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (May 26, 2015)

Torch said:


> I'd help you organize if you wanted to have a competition. The venue is usually the hardest part so having access to a bunch of free ones is great.



Alright, I'd be glad to. Going to have to see about my work load this fall, but the spring would be easier. Defiantly could start organizing though!


----------



## SirWaffle (May 26, 2015)

Great comp, thanks to Ray for organizing and to Kit (and James) for delegating. Also great to meet everyone and see some friends. Finally got podium in something so woo. And thanks to chris for lending the blindfold and aussie the skewb! (also if anyone by the off chance has my official 3bld success on cam could you tell me?) anyway yeah fun!


----------



## YouCubing (May 26, 2015)

Torch said:


> I'd help you organize if you wanted to have a competition. The venue is usually the hardest part so having access to a bunch of free ones is great.



Does this mean there will be a Peach State 2016?  That would be amazing!


----------



## Aussie (May 26, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> Does this mean there will be a Peach State 2016?  That would be amazing!



If this is what that means, please add 6x6!


----------



## Torch (May 26, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> Does this mean there will be a Peach State 2016?  That would be amazing!



I hope to organize another competition before then; maybe a Peach Harvest 2015? 



Aussie said:


> If this is what that means, please add 6x6!



I probably won't have 6x6 at my next competition, but someday I do want to have a big 2 day comp with all the events. That wouldn't be for a while , though. Sorry


----------



## YouCubing (May 27, 2015)

Torch said:


> I hope to organize another competition before then; maybe a Peach Harvest 2015?



Even better! I could be there, depending on when it is.


----------

